# Leonard Nimoy



## granfire

Mr Spock


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wow, that hit me like a brick.

My condolences to his family

RIP


----------



## drop bear

granfire said:


> Mr Spock



And galvatron.


----------



## sfs982000

Total bummer.


----------



## elder999

83? Not sad at his passing-just glad he was here.

_He has been, and ever shall be, our friend._


----------



## Transk53

Thank you Leonard, so much sparkle brought to my life. Go beyond the rim


----------



## Transk53

drop bear said:


> And galvatron.



Just silly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sad news.  

While most known for playing Mr. Spock, Mr. Nimoy was also a film director, poet, singer and photographer.

Leonard Nimoy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thoughts and prayers to his friends and family!


----------



## drop bear

Transk53 said:


> Just silly.


----------



## Dirty Dog

He lived long and prospered. That's all any of us can hope for.


----------



## Jenna

The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few; or the one.

An unreplaceable character.


----------



## Transk53

Still pretty shocked, the next film simply will be not the same. That would be the usual answer, but for me as a youngster, TOS (The Original Series) was just magical at about 5 or 6 years of age. Of course that stayed with me even watching DS9. For me Leonard Nimoy actually shaped Star Trek!


----------

